# Cattleyopsis lindenii



## keithrs (Jul 27, 2012)

Just wondering how you grow yours.... I give mine high light and mist twice a week. Plant drys out very fast. I'm having problems with new roots rotting.


----------



## s1214215 (Aug 20, 2012)

keithrs said:


> Just wondering how you grow yours.... I give mine high light and mist twice a week. Plant drys out very fast. I'm having problems with new roots rotting.



Same problems for me with the roots. Mount the plant if its in a pot. They dont seem to like pots. I list 30 seedlings trying to grow it in a pot. Yet if its dry its ok.


----------



## keithrs (Aug 21, 2012)

s1214215 said:


> Same problems for me with the roots. Mount the plant if its in a pot. They dont seem to like pots. I list 30 seedlings trying to grow it in a pot. Yet if its dry its ok.


Thanx for the tip!!!!

It is in fact mounted.... I found out that there was black mold growing under the bark of the mount. When I would watered it heavy, I think it was washing some spores on the roots. And when it would start having root problems, it would start at the tip of the root as soon as the tip touched the mount. Soaked it in phyton 27 for 5 min, let it dry for a few days and no problems since.... In fact it's starting to spike. I'm still keeping my eye on it... I may give it any other treatment soon.


----------

